# What light color will my Zebra Cichlid like the most



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Blue, red, or white? I'm thinking the blue because it isn't blue but a slightly darker white that probably won't bother him/her too much.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Lighting color?

10000K lighting will work fine.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i like the blue from plant bulbs..they also enhance the fishes color...leave them on so you can get some algae growing on the rocks....YOUR ZEBRA WILL THANK YOU FOR IT..


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Thanks lohachata. I will do, and kay-bee, I don't know what that is!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

10000K (Kelvin) is a spectrum of light that appears white with a hint of blue.

Here's one of my african cichlid tank (as it looked years ago) under 10000K lighting:


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

That looks real good. I guess I'll be saving up my allowance. By chance, how big do Zebra Cichlids grow? I have a 3CM one right now.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Your 3cm zebra is still a small juvenile.

As to how big they can get, it depends on the species of zebra, though most generally max out at about 5" or 6"/12-15cm, give or take. Some zebra species (like the black-barred zebra in my avatar) max out at 7" or 8"/17-20cm.

Zebra's also have robust builds, so a 4" zebra can physically be larger than a 4" yellow lab.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

So he's good in a 5G by him self for now?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

As social (yet aggressive) fish, they're actually best kept with other mbuna's in a much larger tanks (55gal+). Solitary specimens aren't as apt to display their natural behavior. 

With that said, at its current size it should be okay in a 5gal for the time being as the only occupant. If you intend to keep it solitary for life it should eventually be placed in a 20gal+ tank.


----------

